# Cruze causing back problems?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Just a theory of mine;

About November of 2013 (give or take) I developed some nagging back pain that has never gone away...car rides, sitting at work, sometimes lying in bed became and still are uncomfortable almost all the time...not quite painful, just uncomfortable. I attributed this to hitting the gym heavy around that time frame, but I had a theory today on my drive to work...I bought my Cruze only a few months before these issues. It's no secret that the cloth seats aren't the most comfortable and/or supportive (might give XRs Lumbar Support a whirl). My hour commute one way to work doesn't help much either.

Anyone else develop any back issues or are always uncomfortable in their Cruze? Just curious.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I've actually had the opposite experience with the cloth seats in my Eco. I've found them to be firm, but comfortable. Have you tried adjusting your seat to a different position? I've had a similar experience in other vehicles that were fixed by adjusting the seat position to support my back better.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The seats in the cruze appear to only be designed for a person of a certain size, if your too tall or short the curve of the seat is horrible. My girlfriend started having back problems not long after we got the cruze, though both of us can ride for hours without much complaint. The non-power passenger seat is much worse as its less adjustable.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Spacedout .. with that said I tend to agree with all of the above . now I may look into getting a Lumbar Support pillow from my collection of Memory foam Pillows for me IT .. and then maybe if this pillow is not enough then into X ' s ​group buy .. the end .


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

If i tend to sit in the seats for more than 45 min my back starts to ache


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Xtreme sells a lumbar kit for the cruze pm him about it. We use the same systems in our shop with great success.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

For the reason of this post, cdb09007 - NO ONE DRIVES MY CAR!!!
It takes me a few days to get my seat right where it is comfortable. I am 6' - 1-1/2" tall, and 185 lbs (84 kg).
Seat angle and deflection of the cushions, along with front and rear elevation, and forward adjustment took weeks for me to figure out initially. Depending on how it was adjusted, I'd either have lower back pain, leg pain (back of thigh), or @$$ pain.

The biggest issue is the lateral supports on the lower cushion - they are too high and too hard. Placing a pillow or other cushion on top changes the back support alignment, which was perfect. 

Aside from taking a hot wire or razor knife to seats, I'm not sure what to do other than purchase Buick Verano seats.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The driver's power seat has a completely different feel from the non-power seat. I've had back pain from sitting in other cars too long but not my ECO.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I wear cowboy boots now .. real nice pair . $ 500 .00 or so . squared tipped cause I prefer them over the pointy toed . more space for me wide feet . brown well there is a system today that polishes them real nice and shiny .. I use Kiwi saddle soap . great stuff been around for atleast decades and maybe a century .. 

So what am I stating .. we always have options to the usual boot lickers that run around shining up BOOTS ....


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Options - that 10~15 minute test drive didn't seem to show the long term test results for the seats. It's one of those things that you have to find a solution for... or sell the car.


brian v said:


> I wear cowboy boots now .. real nice pair . $ 500 .00 or so . squared tipped cause I prefer them over the pointy toed . more space for me wide feet . brown well there is a system today that polishes them real nice and shiny .. I use Kiwi saddle soap . great stuff been around for atleast decades and maybe a century ..
> 
> So what am I stating .. we always have options to the usual boot lickers that run around shining up BOOTS ....


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Seat comfort is a very individual thing. One that fits one person like a glove might be uncomfortable to someone of a different weight and/or build. 

I find my leather seats in my Diesel to be very comfortable....not quite as good as the leather seats my old '96 Saturn SL2 had....but close and better than a lot of others. I've driven some cars that gave me a backache inside of 20 minutes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Seat comfort is a very individual thing. One that fits one person like a glove might be uncomfortable to someone of a different weight and/or build.


:sigh:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

More information is needed about yourself, CDB09007, your year of birth, sex, and how many miles on your body? Do you have a salvage label on your body? Any accidents? What about your maintenance, do you get frequent oil changes? What about your generic history?

Couple of years ago, a helper dropped an extremely expensive 250 pound transformer, I quickly leaned over to catch it before it hit the concrete and really stressed my back. A good form of relief was sitting in my electrically heated seats, in my Cruze on a long drive.

Ha, test drove a 2007 Chevy Cobalt, got a bad back ache before I left the dealers parking lot. Worse car ever was a brand new 67 Mustang. Wife's comment was even after a long drive, I don't want leave this very comfortable seat. But her first comment when we first drove it home was the most uncomfortable seat ever. Had to read the manual to how adjust the height and tilt, knew about the forward position. May also be your problem.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Put me in the group with aching back from the seat. I'm pretty confident lumbar support would help in my case - 5'11" 150 lbs. The seats have always cause me to slouch for some reason. This is the only car I've even been in that has done that.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am 5'8", 150lbs. Never a history of back problems, just the occasional tweak. I usually re-adjust my seat angle and height at least once during my commute, it helps quell the ache for a bit. 

I bought a Lumbar Pillow, worked well at first, now it just gives me more grievance. 

Now that it's warming up i'll be running daily and I usually end with stretching/yoga - I'm hoping this will help a bit.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Electric drivers seat in our Cruze is nice, can move it forward or backward, change the height, and in inclination angle. but have to adjust the angle of the back in relationship to the seat manually. 

In our first 24 mile drive home, passenger seat was way to the floor and angled maximum forward, as was the seat back. But also fully adjustable manually. This is when I had to read the owners manual. We also got the electrically heated seats. The way it was adjusted for my wife was extremely uncomfortable for her, but she loves it now.

Lumbar is missing, something on this site about adding lumbar or buying a small pillow. Another option I would like would be a vibrator, ha, wonder if my living room recliner would fit, well I don't think so. 

Ha, the Germans idea of comfort is an old wooden apple crate, least you can sit on it and not stand up.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Through my life and all the various automobiles I've owned I've noticed one major flaw. No lumbar support. Most seats are like sitting on a park bench. The worst ones but with the most lumbar support(still not enough)were the vinyl seats in many of the 60s-70s vehicles. You ask why? Well in the winter they are very cold and hard. In the summer very hot especially if you parked where the sun shined on the seat, and they made you sweat because of the lack of ventilation. Like sitting on plastic. Many of us had cloth seat covers back then.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, love my 88 Supra, full 8 way power seat, adjustable lumber, seat back can curl you up like a hot blond on your back, plus everything else.

On that Cobalt, swear my tail bone was resting on a narrow steel bar, first thing I did when I sat in a new Cruze was test this. Sure not like Supra, but was acceptable.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

I hear that many of you have had or still have a Cobalt. I also have a G5. agreed, about this sitting on a steel bar.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree to both sides. The seats are actually quite comfortable (leather), however a lumbar pillow is desperately needed. I've got two ruptured discs in my lower back and if im not positioned just right the nerve pain kicks in.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Just a theory of mine;
> 
> About November of 2013 (give or take) I developed some nagging back pain that has never gone away...car rides, sitting at work, sometimes lying in bed became and still are uncomfortable almost all the time...not quite painful, just uncomfortable. I attributed this to hitting the gym heavy around that time frame, but I had a theory today on my drive to work...I bought my Cruze only a few months before these issues. It's no secret that the cloth seats aren't the most comfortable and/or supportive (might give XRs Lumbar Support a whirl). My hour commute one way to work doesn't help much either.
> 
> Anyone else develop any back issues or are always uncomfortable in their Cruze? Just curious.


Thats a tough one......each of us are affected differently by seating angles and everything else in life, aren't we?

Having many cars, I have the seat configured differently in each one.....and two require a personal change.
The two are my 2009 Miata and my 2002 Camaro.
Took a while to figure out but within a half hour each was killing me......till I took my wallet out.....that was it.....no pain.
Something so minor.
I have found the same result with the Cruze if I'm a three plus hour sit.....wallet out.

Regarding the Cruze.....a ECO, manual seat.
I'm 6ft even, 175lb and at almost 65, still flexible.
That one for me feels best with the seat height adjuster jacked all the way up and just a bit of rake at the backrest. Obviously no head interference.....inseam is 32"......
Just an example, but this configuration for me accomplished two things.
1. Makes the car easier to get in and out of......less of a drop in.
2. The higher seat requires I move it forward to get normal pedal reach.....now I have a backseat that can accomodate more than just legless midgets. (jeeze,I hope no one finds that offensive!)

On the other hand, the Camaro requires more of a 'West shide' rake....leaned further back but moved forward enouph for a full straight leg clutch disengagement.

All this to say keep trying different configurations.....I found the sweet spot in the Cruze....your spot will be different but I believe it's there.

Rob


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm six foot, about 250lbs. The first few months really bothered my back, but 130K miles later it doesn't bother me. If I recall, changing the seat position helped a lot..


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Robby said:


> ...
> I have found the same result with the Cruze if I'm a three plus hour sit.....wallet out.
> 
> Regarding the Cruze.....a ECO, manual seat.
> ...


Good point about the wallet. I've had much of my back pain issues go away after losing the wallet. I now use just a card wallet which goes in my front pocket. Example: Fossil Ingram Magnetic Multi Card - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

My driveway is steep and I'm over 6' tall... every time I come home I have to dawn rigging to pull myself out of my car.


----------



## march (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same problem with a 2008 Cobalt LT I bought new, and it had the factory lumbar adjustment. My lower back occasionally bothered me for 4 years until I traded it in for a 2012 Cruze ECO w/ a power cloth seat. In the Cruze my lower back felt great but I eventually had an upper back issue. That went away when I traded in the Cruze.

I started with a new 2005 Cobalt LS and never had any issues at all. Upon looking into it recently with each of the cars at a few dealerships I've noticed that the top of the Cruze seat caves in just enough to cause you to sit in a slightly crouched position. The Cobalt LT lumbar wasn't properly padded and the Cobalt LS was pretty close to perfect. Except for seat covering all of the Cobalt LS's use essentially the same seat. All the Cobalt LT's use essentially the same seat and all of the Cruzes use essentially the same seat.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

How you sit naturally, height, and weight will all directly effect how comfortable the seat feels for you individually. This seat probably just doesn't fit you best. If there were more adjustments on the seat it would probably help you more but its not a bmw or mersedes. 
ALWAYS take the wallet out when driving and anytime you are sitting and put it in your front pocket. Over time it will throw your hips and back out of alignment. My grandfather has an uneven walk for this exact reason. Sitting on his wallet for his whole life when the wallet is 2" thick is not good


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After my so-called accident, putting my wallet in my back pocket for some odd 40 years was history. Now I look for shirts with two wide pockets. Wallet goes in the left side, smart phone in the right side.

Ha, think back to my military days with all those pockets in my uniform that we were not permitted to use. Wallet went in my left sock, cigarettes and lighter in my right sock. Keys were hung on the same chain as my dog tags. Is another option where to put your stuff, a stupid one, but nevertheless an option. 

Since we are disclosing body dimensions, 6' 2", 200 pounds, just the right height if I put my Cruze remote in my pants pocket will bump into the handle on a shopping cart. Unlock the doors in my Cruze, open the trunk, and set off the panic alarm. To get around this, also put my remote in my shirt pockets. Least today, free to use my shirt pockets, if I can find shirts that have them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Aside from taking a hot wire or razor knife to seats, I'm not sure what to do other than purchase Buick Verano seats


I was hoping the verano seats swapped easy


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Most comfortable seats I have are in my motorhome, full chair height and don't bump my head when trying to get in. Can also lean on the steering wheel rather than have my arms straight out. 

Ha, buy a motorhome, also has another side benefit, can scare the heck out of SUV and pickup truck drivers. Can't do this with a Cruze, at their mercy.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Car seats are very individualistic. One might fit one person like a glove but give another person a nagging backache. I've actually had rentals I had to take back and exchange because the seats gave me that sort of problem.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I find my problem not to be with my back but my toenails. The way I sit, my foot is laying to the side and that causes the my foot to lay against the inside of the shoe and hitting the pedals, I seemed to have "broken my big toe nails from pushing the pedals with what seems to be just my toes and it bends my shoes to crush the nails on my big toes. I have tried various positions, those don't hurt/bother my back as much as my knees. Being too far back/forward or up with the power seat. Do I need a new car? LOL Maybe the 2016 Cruze will be different?


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

My wife hates my seats. She is always uncomfortable no matter the position. I don't have any issue with them. The seats in her Countryman are more comfortable and more secure feeling since they have more side bolster.


----------

